# moon lights



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I had the idea of using outdoorlights for moon lights.( http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3913704 )
So why outdoor lights?
Well there's a few reason why.One after your light turn off for the night they will turn on by themselves 2.Not sure if this works or not but they maybe able to recharge themselves
Lets get started
The first thing you will need to do is take the lights apart.Not that hard few screws and you may have to(was like it for mine)cut the solars panels out to completely remove the outter shell.With mine I had to remove the small light not hard just cut the wire connected to it.make sure to remeber what wire goes where I used a peice of tape and wrote on them.(you will have to use a soldering iron if yours are like this)After this you will have to remove the battery pack.There's two ways you can do this the first way is easiest buy a new one from radio shack or cut the one from the outter shell.After this all you have to do is solder the light back on and the new battery pack back to where they were connected.I have yet to see if the lights on my tank can recharged the battery on the moon light as my soldering iron broke while doing this  I plan on just mounting the moon lights to a small piece of plexiglass and setting under the main light.I am sure there are other ways of doing this besides using the plexiglass it just what I did.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i don't see how these really give off the effect of the moon, typically you use a blue led that the fish won't be disturbed by.


----------

